# Lüfterregelung



## tom01 (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo und guten Abend!
ICh habe mir ein Biostar Mainboard zugelegt, nen Intel Core2 u.s.w unter anderem einen Kühler!
Mein problem: 
Lüfter läuft immer auf hochtouren obwohl die CPU grad mal 30 grad hat! 
Im Bios hab ich so eingestellt dass nicht automatisch sondern mauel Kühler leistung regelt sprich eine temperatur bei der er sich einschaltet und eine bei der er sich abschaltete und so weiter (braucht ihr die genauen punkte)!
Ja gut so jetzt zum kern meiner Frage:
Ich verwende Windows un würde gerne von euch wissen ob schon wer das selbe Problem hatte bzw wie man das lösen könnte (Software oder Lüfter auf konstante spannung) weil normalerweise sollte das BIOS ja die Lüfterleistung regeln.... 
BIOS ist wie gesagt niegel nagel neu oder sollt ich ein Update mache ( vom Bios)


----------



## Alex Duschek (4. Mai 2007)

Speedfan benutzen


----------



## tom01 (4. Mai 2007)

ja das hab ich sogar schon installiert nur macht irgendwie nix gg 
gibts da noch ne aktuelle installationsanleitung bzw bedienanleitung  
die die man mit google findet sind leider meist veraltet und nicht mehr gehostet!


----------

